# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Mijn arts weet welke medicijnen ik gebruik

## Leontien

> Artsen en apothekers hebben regelmatig geen idee wat voor medicijnen hun patiënten gebruiken. Het overzicht dat de arts of apotheker van het medicijngebruik heeft, klopt een op de drie keer niet met de gegevens van de patiënt. 
> 
> Dat blijkt uit een dinsdag gepubliceerde meldactie van patiëntenfederatie NPCF. Uit de meldactie, waaraan vierduizend mensen meededen, blijkt dat medicijngebruik te weinig onderwerp van gesprek is. Zo vraagt slechts de helft van de huisartsen bij het uitschrijven van recepten naar andere medicijnen die de patiënt gebruikt.


Nu.nl

Weet jou arts welk medicijnen je gebruikt? Vraagt hij ernaar als hij je een nieuw medicijn voorschrijft? Zie je dan ook asperienen als medicijn en weet dan de arts wanneer je deze gebruikt? Of denk je dat je arts geen idee heeft? Of zou jij het niet weten?

Geef hieronder je stem en je mening!

----------


## dotito

Mijn Huisarts weet van A tot Z welke medicatie ik neem. Is ook zo dat ze er elke zelf om vraagt. We overlopen elke consultatie wat ik neem en hoeveel en dat vind ik zeer goed.
Zij zet dat ook in de pc en moest er bv iets veranderen van medicatie, dan past mijn Arts dat ook direct aan.
In Ziekenhuis(uza) heb ik ook zo'n medische dossier als ik dan bv plots naar ziekenhuis moet, kunnen ze dat ook nakijken wat ik neem.

----------


## geert

Mijn huisarts weet alles, zowel apotheek, ziekenhuis en Huisarts zijn aangesloten op een computersysteem waarin zij alles kunnen zien.
Uiteraard hebben zij hiervoor toestemming gevraagd aan de pacienten die zij onder behandeling hebben.

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn huidige huisarts heeft geen idee, volgens mij heeft hij mijn medisch dossier ook niet gekregen van vorige huisarts. Vorige huisarts concludeerde dat ik beter natuurlijke middelen dan reguliere middelen kon gebruiken muv de pil. Huidige huisarts schreef gelijk reguliere medicijnen voor en een andere pil, dat liep beide niet goed af, dus heb afgedwongen voor een andere pil en ik ga nu naar de drogist of andere apotheek voor de natuurlijke middelen dus mijn huisarts weet van niks. Ook ha ik bij huisartsenpost pijnstillers gekregen die wel hielpen en later met dezelfde klacht bij de huisarts riep hij dat ik maar aspirines moest nemen, iets wat niet meer helpt bij mij omdat mijn moeder mij een aspirine gaf bij elk sneetje en elk schaafwondje dat ik als kind had en toen ik huisarts vroeg om iets sterkers wou hij dat niet voorschrijven want hij wist van niks van huisartsenpost, dus als er echt iets is ga ik wel weer naar huisartsenpost.  :Confused:

----------


## gpjbruyn

Mijn huisarts weet van elk pukkeltje en puisje en medicatie. Alles staat in de PC. Ik kom misschien 3 keer per jaar bij hem en altijd vraagt hij of ik nog wat nodig heb. Wereld dokter

----------


## sietske763

mijn HA heeft geen idee,
hij kan het wel weten maar doet er niet veel moeite voor, hij weet alleen dat ik veel medicatie slik,
de apotheker en assistentes zijn heel goed op de hoogte,
als ik onverwachts in het ZH beland hebben ze zo al mijn med via het electronisch dossier bij de apotheek.

----------


## floris

> Mijn huidige huisarts heeft geen idee, volgens mij heeft hij mijn medisch dossier ook niet gekregen van vorige huisarts. Vorige huisarts concludeerde dat ik beter natuurlijke middelen dan reguliere middelen kon gebruiken muv de pil. Huidige huisarts schreef gelijk reguliere medicijnen voor en een andere pil, dat liep beide niet goed af, dus heb afgedwongen voor een andere pil en ik ga nu naar de drogist of andere apotheek voor de natuurlijke middelen dus mijn huisarts weet van niks. Ook ha ik bij huisartsenpost pijnstillers gekregen die wel hielpen en later met dezelfde klacht bij de huisarts riep hij dat ik maar aspirines moest nemen, iets wat niet meer helpt bij mij omdat mijn moeder mij een aspirine gaf bij elk sneetje en elk schaafwondje dat ik als kind had en toen ik huisarts vroeg om iets sterkers wou hij dat niet voorschrijven want hij wist van niks van huisartsenpost, dus als er echt iets is ga ik wel weer naar huisartsenpost.


je dossier moet je ook zelf halen en aan de nieuwe dockter geven, mag niet vertuurd worden.

----------


## sietske763

bij mijn man is het dossier gewoon opgestuurd of digitaal dan..
zelf halen heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, je moet alleen wel toestemming geven dat het naar een nieuwe arts gaat.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Floris,
Mijn huidige huisarts nam de praktijk inclusief patienten over van mijn oude huisarts en mijn oude huisarts had toestemming om mijn gegevens door te geven en het zou in orde komen...

----------


## floris

> @ Floris,
> Mijn huidige huisarts nam de praktijk inclusief patienten over van mijn oude huisarts en mijn oude huisarts had toestemming om mijn gegevens door te geven en het zou in orde komen...


ja oke, dan zou het allemaal goed moeten komen,
maar ja , als je ergens last van heb, moet je een huisarts toch bekijken als iemand die een verwijskaart moet uitschrijven en meer niet, 9 van de 10 huisartsen weten echt helemaal niks van de medice wereld.
zo zit de moderne huisarts te google waar je bij zit om een antwoord te vinden op jou vraag.

groetjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Floris,
Klopt, weinig kennis van de medische wereld, weinig kennis van de medicatie die ze voorschrijven en weinig inlevingsvermogen/begrip voor hun patienten, zoals ik dat zelf in elk geval ondervind en ook hoor in mijn omgeving... Jammer is dat...

----------


## Nikky278

Mijn arts is erg betrokken bij haar patiënten en weet dan ook precies welke medicijnen ik gebruik, wat in het verleden goed of minder goed heeft gewerkt en houdt rekening met wisselwerkingen tussen medicijnen. Als ze iemand uit de familie spreekt vraagt ze ook altijd hoe het mij en mijn ouders gaat. Ik zou me geen betere dokter kunnen wensen.

----------

